# [ODMP] Pulaski County Sheriff's Department, Indiana ~ October 7, 2005



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

A Deputy with the Pulaski County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on October 7, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17897*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Deputy Shadron K. (Shad) Bassett 
*Pulaski County Sheriff's Department
Indiana*
End of Watch: Friday, October 7, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 2 yrs
*Badge Number:* 66-10

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 7, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Shadron Bassett was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call.

At approximately 0015 hours, Deputy Bassett was traveling northbound on Indiana Route 39 at County Road 300 North, when he lost control of his patrol car for an unknown reason. The vehicle traveled into the southbound lane, then spun, and was traveling northeast when it left the roadway. The vehicle went into a drainage ditch and struck a tree on the driver's side door. Deputy Bassett, who was wearing his seat belt, suffered massive head injuries and died at the scene.

Deputy Bassett had served with the Pulaski County Sheriff's Department for 2 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.


----------

